# Help with references.



## alohalands (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello all,

I am taking the April 2010 CA PE exam with construction module. I have been searching here and there to find out what books and references to use. Can anyone show me a list of books and references. Honestly, I have browsed many websites to only find out I need 20 books and references. If you can help me narrow down the list, please do so. In the mean time, I will be still looking up information about what to study on internet.

Thanks

RW


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jan 6, 2010)

I must assume you have the NCEES list of reference material, if not go to their website and get it. That list is a must have. Will you use every reference, mostlikely not, but you will not know which you will need. Second, get the NCEES practice exams, the problem solutions show a reference for most of the problems, those are mostly text book and provide alot of depth important for the exam.

Alot of people will be selling their book, go to the sale forum and you can save some $$.

Good luck,


----------



## yatkins (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't bring much, but didn't need all of what I did bring.

Books I had on exam day:


NCEES references minus the masonry bracing manual. note: ACI 347 is in the index of SP-4. OSHA and MUTCD are free online but you have to print. I only printed relevant sections. For example: the excavation max slope and soil classification section of OSHA.
CERM 11
PCA Design and control of concrete mixtures book. (didn't use during exam)
Ruwan Rajapakse Construction Module 2nd edition (used once)
NCEES Sample exam and CERM practice problems (didn't use during exam)

Stuff I didn't use at all but found free online and had in a 3 ring binder: Crane hand signal chart. New CSI masterformat spec sections list. ACI 347.2R. APA Concrete Forming Design/Construction Guide


----------

